# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس تراجم العلماء وطلبة العلم المعاصرين >  توفي الشيخ العلامة المحدث مفتي الجنوب أحمد بن يحي النجمي

## أبو عبد الأعلى

انا لله و انا اليه راجعون
رحم الله الشيخ رحمة واسعة و أسكنه جنة الفردوس

آمين

----------


## أبو عثمان السلفي

> انا لله و انا اليه راجعون
> رحم الله الشيخ رحمة واسعة و أسكنه جنة الفردوس
> آمين


...

----------


## فريد المرادي

*إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون .. . 

رحمه الله رحمة واسعة ، وجزاه عن الإسلام والمسلمين خير الجزاء ... 

وجعل ما قدمه من علم وتعليم في ميزان حسناته يوم لا ينفع مال ولا بنون إلا من أتى الله بقلب سليم ... 

والله إن موت مثل هذا العالم ثلمة لا تسد ، أسأل الله أن يعوض المسلمين خيراً ... 

آمين والحمد لله رب العالمين ...*

----------


## إمام الأندلس

انا لله و انا اليه راجعون
رحم الله الشيخ رحمة واسعة و أسكنه جنة الفردوس
آمين

----------


## سيف بلعيد

إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون 

اللهم اغفر له وارحمه وأكرم نزله ووسع مدخله

----------


## سيد المصري

*والله الذي لا إله إلا هو إني لأفزع لموت الرجل من أهل السنة
إن العين لتدمع وإن القلب ليحزن ولا نقولا إلا ما يرضي الرب
إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون*

----------


## أبو زياد النوبي

إنا لله وإنا إيه راجعون أسئل اللعظيم أن يرحم الشيخ رحمة واسعه وأن يمن على الأمة الإسلامة عامة وعلى اهل السنة خاصة بمن يجدد لها أمر دينها 
إن الله لا يقبض العلم إنتزاعا ينتزعه من صدور العلماء لكن يقبضه بقبض العلماء ... إتخذ الناس رؤسا جها ...) 
نعوذ بالله من مضلات الفتن

----------


## نبيل عليش الجزائري

إنا لله و إنا إليه راجعون 
الله اغفر له و ارحمه و عافه و اعف عنه و أكرم نزله و و سع مدخله و أدخله الجنة

----------


## خالد المرسى

انا لله و انا اليه راجعون
رحم الله الشيخ رحمة واسعة و أسكنه جنة الفردوس
آمين

----------


## زين العابدين الأثري

إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون .. . 

رحمه الله رحمة واسعة ، وجزاه عن الإسلام والمسلمين خير الجزاء ... 

وجعل ما قدمه من علم وتعليم في ميزان حسناته يوم لا ينفع مال ولا بنون إلا من أتى الله بقلب سليم ... 

والله إن موت مثل هذا العالم ثلمة لا تسد ، أسأل الله أن يعوض المسلمين خيراً ... 

آمين والحمد لله رب العالمين ...

----------


## حمدان الجزائري

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون

اللهم أجرنا في مصيبتنا هذه واخلفنا خيرا منها

ولا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله

أسأل الله العظيم أن يرحم الشيخ أحمد النجمي وأن يسكنه فسيح جناته وأن يغفر له ذنوبه اللهم آمين

----------


## سلمان أبو زيد

رحم الله الشيخ رحمة واسعة و أسكنه جنة الفردوس

----------


## أبو عبدالرحمن عبد القادر

لله ما أخــذ و له ما أعطى 

إنا لله و إنا إليه لراجعون

----------


## أبوعبدالرحمن القطري

رحمه الله رحمة واسعة ...
اللهم أجرنا في مصيتنا واخلفنا خيرا منها......

----------


## أبو الحسن الأزهري

رحمه الله عزوجل وأسكنه فسيح جناته

----------


## محمود الغزي

الله المستعان 
http://majles.alukah.net/showthread.php?t=18487

----------


## أسماء

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون  اللهم ارحمه برحمتك الواسعة و أنر قبره و أسكنه الجنة

----------


## عبدالله العمران

اللهـم نضـر وجهـه بما بـلغ من سـنة نبيك صلى الله عليه وسلم.

----------


## علي الفضلي

رحم الله العلامة النجمي ، وأسكنه الله فسيح جنانه ، وجمعنا الله تعالى به في الفردوس الأعلى.

----------


## أبوحفص اليماني

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
رحم الله الشيخ وأسكنه الجنة ، هل هناك من ترجمة للشيخ فقد قثيل لي أنه طبع ثبت للشيخ يبين مروياته ومشايخه فهل من مفيدلنا ؟!!

----------


## أبو عبد الله النجدي2

ممكن نبذة عن الشيخ

----------

